# bicidal



## QCE

Hello

I am reading an article related with descontamination scientific process. There is a word that I do not know how translate to the  spanish: Bicidal.

This is a phrase of the paragraph: "No bicidal process can be expected to be 100% effective if dirty devices are presented" 

I will appreciate if somebody could help me with that word. 

Thanks in advance
QCE


----------



## ghoti

Creo que quieres decir "biocidal" -  something that kills life.


----------



## lforestier

bicidal is usually used in conjuction with another word (ej. herbacidal, amoebicidal, etc.) and this is the same in Spanish (ej. herbicidal) 
I believe it can be used just as the original sentence.
*Ningun proceso bicidal puede...*


----------



## ghoti

lforestier said:


> bicidal is usually used in conjuction with another word (ej. herbacidal, amoebicidal, etc.) and this is the same in Spanish (ej. herbicidal)
> I believe it can be used just as the original sentence.
> *Ningun proceso bicidal puede...*


 
So it would be like a "killing process"?


----------



## lforestier

Any disinfecting process is a killing process. You usually kill the germs with antimicrobial solutions.


----------



## ghoti

lforestier said:


> Any disinfecting process is a killing process. You usually kill the germs with antimicrobial solutions.


True. But my question is really about the word "bicidal." I've seen "biocidal" in English but never "bicidal" in any language (though there's plenty I haven't seen!  ...and probably don't want to see, for that matter.) I understand that it is specialized vocabulary, but learning is learning! Thanks.


----------



## lforestier

I haven't seen it separated from another word, as in my examples above. (her*bicidal*) but it seems like a specialized word and it seems logical to use it to describe different types of disinfecting processes. That's why I said that probably it can be used similarly in Spanish.
Of couse, it can be just a misspelling of biocidal.


----------



## SFO

I've never seen *bicidal* written (or spoken, for that matter).  I'm a biologist by training and employment.

I googled for it, and can only find it with a prefix as noted above.  

Saludos!


----------



## loladamore

The form I've mainly come across is _*-bicida*_, eg, *herbicida*, *pesticida*, *insecticida*, etc. I've never come across *bicida*, though, nor can I find it anywhere.


----------



## QCE

Thanks a lot for your interest about this word "bicidal"

But in the article that I am reading mention it as I pointed in the phrase...

Looks like a word and not are the end of a noun or adjective.


----------



## loladamore

I found *bicida* used as in independent word *in this article*. Everywhere else it appears as a suffix to micro- or herbi-. I don't know if it is used correctly or if a single occurrence justifies its use in Spanish  but I thought I'd let you know.

¡Saludos!


----------

